# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Nuclear Coffe Video Get v. 5.0.2.60 +crack

## FlinstoneD

Information about the software:
Year: 2011
Title: VideoGet 2011
Developer: nuclear-coffee.com
Version: 5.0.2.60
Status: Shareware
OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Language: MultiLang(+Rus)
Crack:In the archive
Size: 7.14 MB


VideoGet - an excellent new version of the universal program for downloading videos from various services (YouTube, Google Video, MySpace, DailyMotion, AnimeEpisodes.net, Blennus, DumpALink, Glumbert, Lulu TV, etc.). VideoGet allows you to upload video directly to your computer and automatically convert the downloaded files into various video formats (avi, mpg, flv, mp4, wmv), to convert each video in most popular formats for more comfortable video playback. VideoGet supports AVI, MPEG1, MPEG2, WMV, FLV, MP4, 3GP, MP3 file formats, so you have the opportunity to not only watch videos on your computer, but also put it on your iPod, mobile phone or any other portable device. Also, you yourself can set the conversion settings. 

With VideoGet you can also make a list with videos you want to download, and do it later. 
If you're downloading large video or just a huge file and your internet suddenly stopped working - do not worry, you do not have to download this file again, VideoGet will continue downloading from the place where the download was interrupted. 

Features VideoGet: 
• Download videos from YouTube and over 850 other video websites. 
• Convert video to other formats (*. AVI, *. MPG, *. WMV, *. FLV, *. MP4, *. 3GP, *. RM, *. MOV, *. MP3, *. WAV) 
• Convert video players and mobile phones (iPhone, iPod Video, iPod Nano, iPod Touch, PSP, Zune, iRiver Clix, AppleTV) 
• Ability to download by clicking the mouse only 1 time. There are plugins for Internet Explorer and Mozilla FireFox 
• It is possible to maintain lists of video to download later 
• You can always click on the pause and download videos later 
• Support for resuming after a failure 
• It is possible to download videos for adults 
• Also, you yourself can set the conversion settings 
• The program is very small and compact. You do not have long to learn to use it 
• Works on Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista/7 
• Able to work with all types of Internet connections 
• Supports many languages: Russian, Ukrainian, English, German, French, Italian, Dutch, Spanish, Czech, Portuguese, Polish, Turkish, Bulgarian, Romanian, Hungarian

Screenshots:



Download:


```
Wupload<--Best for free users!

http://www.wupload.com/file/19095933

Hotfile

http://hotfile.com/dl/121019505/914bce3/VideoGetInstaller.rar.html

Letitbit

http://letitbit.net/download/95883.9308ad6196f1f40dd27aea6116cb/VideoGetInstaller.rar.html

Bitshare

http://bitshare.com/files/7c4i26uv/VideoGetInstaller.rar.html

Filesonic

http://www.filesonic.com/file/1231160094

Oron

http://oron.com/a4m9vjlva6oo/VideoGetInstaller.rar.html

i-FileZ

http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/235710/f/VideoGetInstaller.rar.html
```

----------

